# Looking for a rifle



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

My dad has some rifles that will bequeath to us one day. This has sort of paralyzed my buying initiative, but am hopefully going to pull the trigger (figuratively) here after the holidays. Here is what my dad has:

Civil War musket
30 06
Remington 22 bolt action

I'd like something I can use for hunting varmints, but would also serve to keep the theoretical zombies away from a fair distance out should the apocalypse really happen ;-). I'd rather the caliber be something in the more cost effective range ($1 or less/ round. Would like some umphf to it, but don't want the recoil of, say, a 12 gauge. 

Am thinking about a 223 or 270. Would it be unrealistic to find one for around $400 (used is ok in my book)?

Any other rifles to consider?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to throw out the most popular American rifle; the AR-15. These are versatile, light, very customizable, easy and _very _fun to shoot, accurate, and simple to take down for cleaning or work. The 5.56mm is a decent cartridge and makes an excellent varmint caliber. And you can shoot .223 in an AR even though it is chambered for the 5.56 round. The standard capacity magazine holds thirty rounds, unless you life in a semi-communist state, and they are inexpensive to buy. So much going for this rifle, it really should be on every enthusiast's list.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Good idea, but AR15s are just a tad over $900, so a bit outside my price range unless I build it myself...

That is an option too, but I'd like something that's ready to shoot!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

OGCJason said:


> Good idea, but AR15s are just a tad over $900, so a bit outside my price range unless I build it myself...
> 
> That is an option too, but I'd like something that's ready to shoot!


A number of them can be had for well under $900. One that is really a sweet little rifle is the Smith and Wesson M&P 15 Sport Carbine. I have one and can attest to the fact that it is one heck of a fine shooting and handling AR. And I also have an Armalite M15A2 Carbine so the comparison is easy to be made. My M&P 15 Sport has become my favorite AR.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the Ruger 10/22 and if you need extra umph get the 22mag .


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

judging from my S&W M&P15 MOE edition the S&W would be a good one at $729ish new. 

Fleet Farm is running a sale on Savage Arms Axis Scoped rifle combos for $299


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for pointing me to Fleet Farms, had not heard of them before...

Found this: http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/savage-arms-axis-xp-270-win-bolt-action-rifle-19233/0000000083130

Would have preferred a slightly higher round capacity, but this should work...tks!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you look around now there are plenty of package deals at many of the big box guys that will get you a deceent rifle with a scope in the 400 dollar range. Many Savage.....savage makes a pretty decent rifle nowadays, or remingtons or ect. AR are a great platform but 400 will be a tough nut to crack. If zombie extermination is in your radar the AR is a ggood platform.

You can get a .243 or a .270 or a few other for the 400 mark. Personally i use a .243 for shooting yotes and the such. It kills 'em real good!!!!!

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ts_id/41975/Remington+770+SPT+BOLT+270+WSCOPE

Good luck and enjoy what ever you choose.

RCG


----------



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

You might look at the Kel-Tec semi-autos. They have both pistol and rifle calibers and are less expensive than ARs, though the gas system is similar.

I flat don't know how they hold up to handling.

Currently, I'm trying to find reviews as I find them theoretically appealing. The other rifle I'm considering is an M1 Carbine, maybe rebarrelled and necked down to .270 or so. 

Regards,

Josh


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

A good zombie and varmint rifle is the Ruger Mini-14.

It is a 5.56x45mm but designed like an M-1 Garand and/or M-14 carbine.

You can put a small scope on it and/or a laser beam and be in business.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Post hunting season, in many areas, used high power bolt actions can be found in most gun shops.
Often at very decent prices as they will likely sit on the shelves for a while now.

Another source might be your local classified ads.

In the $ 400 range, even a used AR-15 seems unlikely to be had.
But, you never know.


----------

